# Gaggia Classic - Slow Water Flow



## gaggiaclassicman (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I have an issue with my Gaggia Classic whereby the coffee seems a little syrupy, still retains the frothy surface and also the actual water feed is extremely slow. The pressure release valve on the left barely releases any water through the metal pole on the left.

Tried the following:-

De-scale a few times

Backflushed the machine.

The pump seems absolutely fine and not making any strange noises

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated how to fix my machine, prefer not to get someone out if this could be a DIY Fix.

Could this be the 3 way valve issue? If anyone has any manuals how to fix that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

You should try removing the shower plate from the grouphead. Sometimes when there is a scale buildup and you descale the machine small particles of scale get stuck between the shower plate and the grouphead which can cause slow water flow.


----------



## gaggiaclassicman (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Yes I've tried this as well.

Another thing which is worth noting is that due to the left hand side pressure release valve there is a lot of water left in the brewing part (where coffee is placed) after use. I understand if this is working properly it should all be dry inside the brewer.

Any other ideas or do I need to take apart and clean?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might just be a sticking solenoid,, remove it and soak in your descale solution, this will free it up if that is the problem.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh remember to just soak the soeloid piston just in case you didn't know


----------

